# battle standard points clarification.



## Burzum (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey I got aload of WoC models for my bday there and am trying to write up an army list,ive never played a game of fantasy or 40k before i,ve only ever painted so sorry if its a silly question 

Ok so i want my exalted hero to be my battle standard bearer and i want the banner to be 'Banner of the gods' so my question is, Does it cost me 125points for the magical banner + the 25pts for making him the armies standard bearer to use that choice or does it only cost the initial 25pts.

Ty in advance


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

You must pay the points for an Exalted Hero, the 25 points to upgrade him to Battle Standard Barer and then the cost of the banner itself on top.

Exalted Hero+Battle Standard Barer+Banner cost.

Note that the BSB does not have to carry a magic banner, he may carry a non-magical banner for no additional cost*, and if he does have a magic banner, he may not have any other magic items, like magic weapons or armour.

*You still have to pay 25 points to make him a BSB, even if he does not carry a magic banner.


----------



## Burzum (Feb 3, 2011)

Ah ty alot i wasn't certain about paying for the magical banner or not.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Most of the time the magical banner is not worthwhile. It shuts down the ability of the BSB to take magical items. Many elite WoC units can take magical banners and a banner on the unit is a good choice, given the one's available in the common rulebook and in the WoC army book. 

An exalted hero BSB has a lot of great options for combinations of magic items as well as a separate allotment for gifts of chaos that cna make him more effective in combat or better protected/more resistent to suffering unsaved wounds. A WoC army really needs a BSB to re-roll leadership tests due to many units having modest leadership of only 7 or 8 and some units having mark of khorne (frenzy) or banner of rage.


----------

